# Rescued a puppy and wondering what breed he might be



## ladilee25 (Apr 22, 2010)

I found this little guy hiding under the stairs to out garage apartment in the backyard. He was pretty young as far as I can tell when we found him. He had little itty bitty puppy teeth and still had a little belly button so I think someone either didn't want him or he somehow wondered off. I took pictures and put them up and spoke to anyone I knew that might have just had puppies (we live in a small town so you usually know who to ask) and no one knew anything so we named him Charlie and here we are today. Well I've been researching to try to figure out what dog breed he might be, at first I thought a lab but he has such distinct features I looked some more. I found the Black Mouth Cur. Charlie seems to have a lot of the characteristics of a BMC. He's getting quite muscle y and he's very smart. He house trained very quickly, thanks in part to our older dog. He's very well tempered with my 2 year old and my 7 year old. He's already very loyal. He has webbed toes, his mouth on the inside is black but not his tounge. From the pictures I've found I'm pretty convinced he might be a BMC, his 'freckles" are what made me check it out in the first place but I wanted someone elses opinion. Any ideas form anyone would be really appreciated


----------



## K9 Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

I think he's a Lab/Boxer mix. He has the head of a Boxer/ muscleness too. He also has webed feet like labs do and has one of the 3 colours.


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Ladilee,

What a wonderful thing you did! BMC do sometimes have webbed feet. There are now dna tests for dogs. Do a google with terms such as:
dog dna breed test
canine dna breed test

I'd love to know what you find out if you do it. They cost as little as $49.

Newt


----------



## angel_baby (Nov 18, 2008)

He does look to have some boxer in him 

Also a fair warning about DNA tests, they are inaccurate. Take a look for yourself.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a4CDvK868w


----------



## snail (May 5, 2010)

He looks quite like a 1/4 boxer I know. Don't know what the 3/4 part of her is though.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi...what a lucky puppy! He looks to me like Lab & Shiba Inu (pic attached)

A Heartfelt thanks from all fellow dog lovers for your rescue! 

Enjoy your new pup!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't think he has any Shiba in him. I would agree with lab/boxer, though...he could have a little aussie in him (that may account for the markings).


----------

